# some very sad news



## pcw (Apr 15, 2012)

hi every one. 
My name is Ellen and i am Pascal's (PCW) wife.

Pascal got sick few weeks back and I sadly have to inform you that he has passed away on the 4th of april. it all came as a total shock for us since we thought he was recovering quite well. it turned out he had more health issues he never talked to us about. we found a letter he wrote where he sais he didnt wanted to bother us with the burdon of taking care for him. he always was a proud man, to proud to ask for our help while he on other hand was always helpfull if anything was wrong with me or our two children.
thank you.
Ellen


----------



## dsquire (Apr 15, 2012)

pcw  said:
			
		

> hi every one.
> My name is Ellen and i am Pascal's (PCW) wife.
> 
> Pascal got sick few weeks back and I sadly have to inform you that he has passed away on the 4th of april. it all came as a total shock for us since we thought he was recovering quite well. it turned out he had more health issues he never talked to us about. we found a letter he wrote where he sais he didnt wanted to bother us with the burdon of taking care for him. he always was a proud man, to proud to ask for our help while he on other hand was always helpfull if anything was wrong with me or our two children.
> ...



Ellen

You have my deepest condolences. My self as well as the other members are saddened by the passing of Pascal. I will remember him by the positive things that he did for the forum, I will say a prayer for Pascal and his family.

Sincerely

Don


----------



## tel (Apr 15, 2012)

And my sincere condolences as well Ellen. Very sad.


----------



## Blogwitch (Apr 15, 2012)

Ellen, it's sad to say, but I know exactly what you are going through, losing my better half only very recently.

All I can say, through experience, is that time does heal, and your love for Pascal will get you through your grief at this time.

Just remember him by his laughter and joy at being with you and your children.


A very sad loss to everyone.


John


----------



## Omnimill (Apr 15, 2012)

Very sorry to hear your news Ellen, thanks for letting us know.

Vic.


----------



## lazylathe (Apr 15, 2012)

Thank you for taking the time to share your very sad news with us.
Pascal was on many forums and was a great man.
His presence here will be sorely missed.

Our thoughts are with you.

Andrew


----------



## vcutajar (Apr 15, 2012)

Ellen

My heartfelt condolence. May Pascal rest in peace.

Vince


----------



## mh121 (Apr 15, 2012)

Very sad to hear of your loss, my condolences to you and your family.

MartinH


----------



## b.lindsey (Apr 15, 2012)

So sorry to learn of this sad news Ellen. Even in a relatively short time Pascal had become an active member of HMEM and will be missed by all of us.

Bill


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Apr 15, 2012)

Ellen,

My deepest sympathy to you and your family for your loss.

Bob


----------



## ozzie46 (Apr 15, 2012)

Ellen, My deepest condolences to you and your family. My prayers are with you and your family. He will be missed deeply.

 Ron


----------



## steamer (Apr 15, 2012)

My deepest condolences Ellen, My thoughts are with you as well.

Dave


----------



## Don1966 (Apr 15, 2012)

My condolence to you and your family also. 

Best regards Don


----------



## moconnor (Apr 15, 2012)

Hello Ellen,

So sorry for your loss. My condolences to you, your children and your family. The bicycle crash must have been much more serious than he let on. Pascal will be missed here.

Sincerely,
Mike


----------



## compspecial (Apr 15, 2012)

My deepest sympathy to you and your family Ellen. Pascal was highly regarded on this forum, and will be sadly missed.
 R.I.P. Pascal
                          Stew


----------



## ttrikalin (Apr 15, 2012)

My condolences, Ellen, to you and your children. 

Cordially, 
Tom


----------



## bearcar1 (Apr 15, 2012)

Ms. Ellen,

 This news brings a deep sadness to my heart. Like most here on HMEM, I never got the pleasure of knowing his company in person, however, I think that through the unselfish sharing of his work, we all came to know him for the thoughtful and talented person he was. Please accept all of my thoughts and prayers today and know that he is in the good Lords loving arms now. Good bye Pascal my friend.

BC1
Jim


----------



## Maryak (Apr 15, 2012)

Dear Ellen,

Please accept my condolences for the loss of your husband Pascal.

Kind Regards
Bob


----------



## rake60 (Apr 16, 2012)

Ellen 

Our thoughts from my home are with you as well.

Rick


----------



## dalem9 (Apr 16, 2012)

Ellen I am so sorry for your lost .My prayers are with you. Dale


----------



## rudydubya (Apr 16, 2012)

My sincere condolences to you and your family.

Regards,
Rudy


----------



## miner49r (Apr 18, 2012)

I am saddened to hear of your beloved husbands passing. I will always remember him every time I put tool to metal. My thoughts and prayers go with you.
Alan West and Family


----------



## krv3000 (Apr 18, 2012)

My sincere condolences to you and your family.

from me and my family


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 21, 2012)

I know I am late but .I will add my condolences as well. I sincerely hope that you will be able to kep his shop in the family. But if you have the need to sell home shop machining tools feel free to use the for sale trade area here. 
You are in our thoughts and prayers. 
Tin


----------

